# Spinning



## greenhorn-biker (14. Februar 2014)

Hey Mädels 
mache jetzt seid etwa 4 Wochen Spinning in einem Fitnessstudio. Da ich es nicht einsehe Mitglied zu werden, habe ich mir eine 10er Karte genommen und gehe jetzt regelmäßig einmal die Woche zu einer Spinning Basic-Stunde.

Meine Frage ist jetzt an die "alten Spinning-Hasen" was das Training angeht, nach welchen Gesichtspunkten trainiert ihr? 

Habe mir auch eine Polarpulsuhr angeschaft um ein besseres Gefühl für meinen Körper zu kriegen. Gefahren werden immer 3 Blöcke, zu etwa 10 min und dazwischen immer ein paar Minuten entspannung. Die Blöcke fahre ich bei etwa 80 % HF (zB 8er Jumps) und bis 85 % wenn konstant im Stehen gefahren wird, die Ruhepausen dazwischen bei 70%. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Trainer allgemein eher hohe Trittfrequenzen bevorzugt was mir allerdings gar nicht so liegt (hoffe das wird besser ?) weil mein Puls dann hochschnellt und mir von der Anstrengung dann oft bissel schwindelig wird. Am Widerstand kann es nicht liegen, da die Beine da immer noch locker mitmachen. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die anderen in den Pausen und beim Warmfahren extrem hohe Frequenzen treten sodass sie schon fast auf dem Sattel hopsen 

Ich möchte auf nichts spezielles trainieren, sondern einfach fitter werden und die Höhenmeter besser wegstecken. Müsste ich öfter zum Spinnen als einmal die Woche damit es was bringt? Dienstags geh ich noch in einen VHS Kurs (Bauch-Beine-Po und Tiefenmuskulatur mit Kleingeräten) und wenn ich die Zeit hab am WE zum biken nach Lust und Laune oder sonstigen Alternativsport.

Habt ihr Tipps? Danke schonma im Voraus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Februar 2014)

Dass in den spinnig Stunden sehr hohe trittfrequenzen beliebt sind, ist mir auch immer aufgefallen. Habe da nixht mitgemacht, sondern mein Tempo weitergefahren. Das Schnelle gestrampel geht mir zu sehr auf die Pumpe.


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Februar 2014)

Ich mag das schnelle Gestrampel auch nicht, aber so als Sprint kann man es schon mitnehmen, da darf dann der Puls auch mal hochgehen. Aber im Spinning wird immer mit höherer Frequenz gefahren als im normalen Leben. 70% in den Pausen kommt mir allerdings schon etwas niedrig vor. Die eine Stunde solltest du den Puls schon etwas höher halten, damit es was bringt. Was man beim gut trainieren kann, ist dann auch mal steile Rampen durchzutreten, wenn der Puls dann richtig in die Höhe geht.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Februar 2014)

Hey Greenhorn,

wir haben mehrere Sportwissenschaftler und Physiotherapeuten als Trainer beim Spinning - die gehen teilweise in den Pausen auch rum und gucken auf die Pulsuhren, geben Tipps etc. Sie sagen immer wieder, dass der Puls in den Erholungsphasen deutlich runter gehen muß. Das predigten zu meiner aktiven Zeit als Ruderin auch alle Trainer und Sportärzte. Ich schaffe es mittlerweile von einem 170 Puls (das sind bei mir gut 90%, bin ja schon ne alte Schnecke) in nicht mal 2 Minuten trotz weiterstrampeln auf 60%  runter zu kommen. Unter 50% sollte er aber nicht gehen. Im Sommer habe ich deutlich gemerkt, dass ich es am Berg schaffe den Puls auch bergauf runter zu bekommen. So schaffe ich auch lange Anstiege und bekomme nach Rampen den Puls wieder runter.
Gleichzeitig fahre ich aber auch lange Einheiten mit einem kontinuierlichen Puls um die 55-60% ohne Pause, dafür aber mindestens 2 Stunden. Grundlage halt. Beim Spinning sitze ich oft schon 40 Minuten vor der eigentlichen Spinningstunde auf dem Rad.
Letztlich soll Spinning aber auch Spaß machen, die 8er Jumps finde ich gut, und "einfrieren" gibt die Power. Überbewerten darf man das Spinning nicht, aber es ist sicher besser als gar nicht zu radeln. Im "Fitness-Thread" findest Du zum Thema Spinning viele Meinungen.
Ich war die letzten Jahre immer so 1 x pro Woche spinnen, dazu joggen (eher mäßig als regelmäßig), Step und BBP, und aufs Rad wann immer ich mag. Dieses Jahr war ich sehr viel beim Spinning, teilweise 3 mal pro Woche, und meist habe ich noch Koordinations- oder Krafttraining ca. 30 - 40 Minuten gemacht. Und am WE 1 mal aufs Rad draußen. Mehr packe ich zeitlich nicht. Ich habe bei diesem Pensum die letzten 8 Wochen über 4 Kilo verloren, obwohl ich alles andere als ne Diät mache.
Jetzt fahre ich etwas zurück, gehe lieber draußen wieder biken oder joggen, es ist ja nun auch länger hell.

Ergo: Geh´ spinnen, wenn Dir Spaß macht, aber vergiss das Radeln nicht!

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## lycan (15. Februar 2014)

Alos wenn es ihm schwindlig wird sollt er sich besser mal vom Kardiologen VORHER untersuchen lassen. 
Dann weiss er genau wie weit er gehen kann und ob überhaupt. Einfach mal abklären, ob nix vorliegt

Jörg


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2014)

Nur so zur info der ER ist eine SIE  und ich hab mich schon vom kardiologen untersuchen lassen mit herzultraschall und Belastungs-ekg und es ist alles in bester Ordnung die arzthelferin meinte sogar dass ich länger als der Schnitt durchgehalten hätte


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Info lahmschnecke  hört sich nach einem ausgeklügelten Plan und Programm an! Bei mir ist auch die Zeit das Problem aber ich hoff auf die länger werdenden Tage


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> hört sich nach einem ausgeklügelten Plan und Programm an!



nö, gar nicht, hat sich so ergeben und ergab Sinn. Ich war nicht krank bisher, keine Erkältung, hatte genug Urlaub... es hat einfach gepasst.
Meine Angst mich zu erkälten hat mich öfter mal nach nach draußen getrieben (Abhärtung und Licht gegen Winterdepri). Und Spinning hat einfach Spaß gemacht, bisher. Jetzt reicht es wieder - und die Erkältungsgefahr steigt, seit im Spinningraum die Klimaanlage wieder läuft.
Und heute war tolles Wetter, warm... bisle matschig... aber für Mitte Februar einfach ok!


----------



## Schnitte (19. Februar 2014)

zu hohe Trittfrequenzen die man körperlich nicht kontrollierenkann, sprich dass man aus dem Sattel hüpft, sind nicht wirklich gut. An der Stelle kann man auch nicht mehr von einem runden Tritt sprechen. 
Prinzipiell würde ich darauf achten 90 U/min zu fahren. Ist ein gesunder Mix und auch realisitisch. Im Gelände wird man keine 120 U/min fahren. 
Wenn du spinning aus dem Grund mitmachst, dass du fitter werden magst, dann versuche für dich die optimale Lösung zu finden wie du auch im Gelände fahren würdest bzw. ein klein wenig drüber. Sich zu sehr an anderen zu orientieren bringt reichlich wenig.
Bin auch mal eine Weile spinning gefahren, aber wirklich was gebracht hat es mir nicht. Um besser beim bergauf fahren zu werden, gibt es aus meiner Sicht nur ein Training und das heißt "bergauf fahren". 

Zum Thema Puls runterbringen. Soviel ich verstanden habe, hängt die Reaktion des Pulses ja auch von deinem Grundlagenausdauerbereich ab. Und den sogenannten GA Bereich trainierst du letztendlich nicht durch hohen Puls, sondern eher dass dein Körper entsprechend längere Belastung standhalten kann um dann mal eine Spitzenbelastung gut wegstecken zu können. Ist jetzt wenig wissenschaftlich formuliert, aber ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Februar 2014)

Melde mich auch mal kurz zu Wort, obwohl Mann

Habe 5 Jahre regelmässig mit meiner Frau im Winter ca. 4 Monate Spinning a 2x pro Woche gemacht.
Anfangs war es sehr ungewohnt in einem vermüffelten Raum zu strampeln...

Dieses superschnelle Strampeln ging mir von Anfang an auf die Ei...r und vor allem auf mein rechtes Knie.
Sowas brauchte ich echt nicht und bin immer mein Tempo gefahren.
Gut fand ich eigentlich immer die simulierten Anstiege, denn die kamen mir persönlich realistischer vor.

Unser Spinningtrainer kam vom Rennradeln und fuhr ein komplett auf Rennradler bezogenes Programm (seine eigene Aussage)- blöd, wenn man(n) da eigentliche ehr der MTB`ler ist.

Fazit:
Wir haben irgendwann aufgehört, weil es uns zu sehr auf Strassenfahrer ausgelegt war - wir laufen nun ab Winter vermehrt und ich radel auch im Winter.
Der Sport im Freien, an der frischen Luft, ist unser Erachtens wesentlich effektiver und schöner, als indoor


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Februar 2014)

Mein Trainer kommt zwar vom MTB aber gehört zu den "gestörten" die die wendelsteinrundfahrt mit dem MTB mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (7. März 2014)

Wenns Dir gefällt, solltest Du mindestens 2x die Woche zum Spinning gehen, sonst dauert es zu lange bis Du Erfolge spürst. Klar tritt man beim Spinnen auch mal schnell, allerdings immer mit genügend Widerstand, in die Luft treten ist kontraproduktiv. Auf die Knie geht es nur, wenn man den Sattel zu tief einstellt oder das Körpergewicht zu weit nach vorne lagert.

Wenns Dir schwindlig wird, vorher was essen! Ich esse vorher eine Dattel, wenn die letzte Mahlzeit lange her ist. Ist auch mein Lieblings-Sportriegel am Berg


----------

